# Dreaded sad news :-(



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I have been dreading this post for about 3 weeks now. I have some very sad news to share. I had hoped and prayed for better news :-(
3 weeks ago when we had sent the dogs out for a pee (It was night time so it was really dark as our back light had blown), they were taking an extra long time to come back up to the door so I went out to call them and up trots Rosa and Willy, so I kept calling for Luna and Cujo and they were not coming. I went out to look around the backyard as there are several spots I would not be able to see them from, the side of the house where our patio is and down by the slide and play house. That's when I realized that the back gate was open slightly. Someone had broken the latch on our back gate :-(
We got out our flash lights and searched. Our house back up into a creek so it is like a forest behind our house. They have been leveling it down to build houses back there so its a mess and they are disturbing the wild life as well.
Our neighbour told us they have seen coyotes behind the fences :-( We have spent the last 3 weeks looking for them around our house and at the animal shelters and so far and nothing :-(


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry!  We have many coyotes around here and I know so many people who have lost a pet to them. Don't give up though! It's possible that someone may have them. Have you posted online and in the newspaper? I really hope that this story has a good outcome!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh no , I am so sorry. One of my biggest fears,what a nightmare for you. So sorry.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry, I can't even imagine! We will put you, your babies, and family in our prayers tonight.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys :-( 
It is my worst nightmare. It makes my stomach hurt to think of what might have happened. It has been making me feel physically sick. Its just been this past week that I have been able to concentrate on other things. I have had a busy week and a lot going on and I worry that next week when I don't have as much I'm going to go back to that depressed feeling :-(
I feel bad and guilty that I was so thankful that it wasn't Willy. I keep thanking God it wasn't Willy and it makes me feel mean :-( I don't want it to be any of them as I love them so much but I think I might have had a complete break down if it was Willy.
Rosa and Willy keep looking for them I think. They go to the crates and look in as if searching. I have not been able to put them away or wash them. I can't even bring myself to wash their blankets :-( I bought Luna her fav big bone and I can't even give it to Rosa :-(


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh dear! how horrible, did you place ads on Kijiji in case someone picked them up?


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry, although I think it is very possible someone picked them up and is caring for them. Have you posted signs around your neighborhood?


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh god, I can't even imagine. So sorry lady, will keep fingers crossed for some good news!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh NO, Tracilea!!    I'm so very sorry to read this!!! I hope they are found soon. I know how much you adore your pups! Please keep us posted! Great big hugs, hun!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this. Please keep us posted.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no that's awful!! I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! I hope that someone has them and you will find them soon! I cannot even imagine what you are going through but I will keep you and your pups in my thoughts.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry  don't give up hope I'm praying for you and sending hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Omg how horrible, that's devastating ;( u poor thing, I pray ur babies are found or they find there way back to you. Xxxxxx sending love 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh no that's so sad!! Coming from UK we obviously don't have Coyotes, so it must be awful for you. Such sad news... 
:'(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! I know what it fells like! Hopefully someone has picked them up! That sounds strange, but it's better than the alternative! May be you will see someone walking them someday when you are out and about!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thoughts are with you, keep the faith! The good thing is you didn't hear any untoward sounds, so it's quite possible they stuck to highly populated areas and were found by someone.

Did you put flyers in all local Vets, Pet Stores Notice Boards etc. with a huge "REWARD" featured prominently and pics of them if possible? That worked for me once when my Alexandrine parrot escaped, someone found him but had no intention whatsoever of giving him back. A neighbour saw my flyer, or I should say the "REWARD" word, telephoned me and dobbed her neighbour in, the evil so & so. I gave her $20 for her trouble!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking of you and I really, really hope that you get good news. I'm so sad for you 😢 xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, you must be distraught, just keep hoping that this might have a good outcome


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, and am sending you love & strength <3


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I can imagine how you feel. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

fingers crossed for a good outcome xx


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened. Keeping you, Luna, and Cujo in my thoughts.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for the thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to me since some people just don't get it. Why I would be so upset since they are "just dogs".
I have put up flyers and I have checked local shelters and pet stores as well as neighbours. My neighbours are very familiar with the puppers of the dog lady on the street hehehe
I have gotten a few saying they guess I should have checked the gate before letting thm out and maybe I should have but I didn't think about it since we NEVER use the back gate as it backs out to the creek area. It is never ever used . And it wasn't left open. Someone actually busted it . I have noticed that since they started doing work back there, more teenagers have been hanging around there.
I can't even think about this, it makes me so sick


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You can't blame yourself for what happened. It happened! You will always look back and come up with all kinds of "should haves!"

I am very paranoid about anything happening" My husband is so "lay back" his attitude is "things happen - you can't prevent everything!" 

It doesn't help to make you feel better, I know, but try not to beat yourself up over it! I think the hardest part is the fact that they are so small! But take heart! Amazing things come from these little guys!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I know nothing anyone says right now will help, but just wanted to let you know I'm keeping you and your little ones in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I had a taste of what you're feeling, and I'm so sorry. We just moved from an area with very little dangerous wildlife, but still, Leila, our shelter Chi, escaped a while ago and still we haven't seen or heard anything. She was microchipped but still, nothing. We got Mesha in hopes that she would stop running away, and it worked for a while, but one day she just got that urge again I guess.
You and your babies are in our thoughts and prayers. Keep posting Missing ads, never stop! I just read on the news about a lady who's husband said her dog was hit by a car and passed away, and over 10yrs later (after their divorce), her dog was found and alive! Never give up!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry. 

I can't even THINK about what might have happened to them.  So instead I've decided on my own outcome for this. They were found by an older, retired couple who are lavishing them with attention and luxuries and they're fine and just loving their new life.

There. I'm going to keep that in my head to replace the horrible images.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing yet today 
My heart is so heavy. For those that have lost their wee ones, how long does it take to stop feeling this weepy heavy heart feeling? My stomach hurts with it. I try not to think of it but I can't help it. My chest hurts my stomach hurts. Ever time we check the shelter my heart feels like its being kicked when they have heard nothing.
Please God let them be found at least and warm and happy. Please God please


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I live in the uk, so don't really have a prob with wild animals, but I do let my chi out for her last widdle after 10pm, it's very dark where I am and I get complacent I should go out with her but when it's cold I just let her get on with it. I do fear that someone might take her, so I made a large wooden surround and filled it with turf, like a giant litter tray and I put it by the back door so now she just goes on there. So don't blame your self. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

bubbles61 said:


> I live in the uk, so don't really have a prob with wild animals, but I do let my chi out for her last widdle after 10pm, it's very dark where I am and I get complacent I should go out with her but when it's cold I just let her get on with it. I do fear that someone might take her, so I made a large wooden surround and filled it with turf, like a giant litter tray and I put it by the back door so now she just goes on there. So don't blame your self. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I go out with mine as they are very small. As I posted a couple of months ago, a fox took the head off my duck in broad daylight and my duck was actually a fair bit bigger than my dogs. I'm in England too
View attachment 19994



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! I know crows used to swoop at mine when she was little, but I am more worried about people, I do regularly check my gate for stickers! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just try to remember that they are together........


----------



## Bernie01 (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG ! Living here in NZ I cannot begin to imagine your heartache we do not have Coyotes here unless in a zoo. Those poor wee darlings.
I have put you, your family and babies onto my prayer chain. You are not alone.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. I had a taste of what you're feeling, and I'm so sorry. We just moved from an area with very little dangerous wildlife, but still, Leila, our shelter Chi, escaped a while ago and still we haven't seen or heard anything. She was microchipped but still, nothing. We got Mesha in hopes that she would stop running away, and it worked for a while, but one day she just got that urge again I guess.
> You and your babies are in our thoughts and prayers. Keep posting Missing ads, never stop! I just read on the news about a lady who's husband said her dog was hit by a car and passed away, and over 10yrs later (after their divorce), her dog was found and alive! Never give up!


I was thinking of you , when I first read this happened.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing yet  I check every day


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Nothing yet  I check every day


Thinking of you. Great big hugs! <3


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

so sorry to hear the awful news of your dogs, it must be your worst nightmare, im sure they are ok though, chihuahuas are very quick and intelligent little dogs, and are prob being looked after by some caring person, be sure to know we are all thinking of you and hope they are returned to you asap x.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hey tracy just wondering why u havent posted an ad on kijiji at all or signs around ur neighbourhood ive been checking kijiji and havent seen any ads u could have good success finding them as well as posting signs around the neighbourhood with pics as they could have got picked up by someone living close anyways just my 2 cents as shelters dont always just find them people love small dogs around here!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hey tracy just wondering why u havent posted an ad on kijiji at all or signs around ur neighbourhood ive been checking kijiji and havent seen any ads u could have good success finding them as well as posting signs around the neighbourhood with pics as they could have got picked up by someone living close anyways just my 2 cents as shelters dont always just find them people love small dogs around here!


That's right! I forgot you guys lived near each other!! 
Sherri that's so sweet of you to help her find her babies :love2:

I hope they are found soon!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sherri, I did post fliers around my area.
I didn't post on Kijiji because I did not want to have to deal with nut jobs e mailing me because they wanted to get rid of their chi's or something.
A few years ago I had a friend who lost a dog (not a chi) and she got all kinds of crazy e mails when she posted on kijiji. 
The people in my community know my dogs and they would tell me if they saw them.
Last year when we had our air conditioning replaced the air guy left the side/front gate open and Luna and Cujo got out and a girl in my daughters class down the street knocked on the door to let me know.
My in laws were not even aware that we had Luna and Cujo, so I am trying to keep it as quiet as possible.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I really would recommend posting on Kijiji AND Craigslist.
It can reach a lot of people, and I have never heard of people harassing someone looking for a lost dog? if someone harasses you it's simple you call the police, oh and that's another thought it's possible they were stolen from the yard so I would def contact your local police and file a report in case they see the dogs somewhere.

Out of curiosity how come the inlaws did not know about the dogs? do they never visit? :lol: That must have been hard.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Well your inlaws wouldn't have to know I offer u to put my phone number on the ad if u want and I would rather get harassed all day everyday if it meant finding my dogs! 

I spoke to Leanne to see if she had heard as I know she lives right near you she said there was no signs around maybe you should post more if they were removed


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Kitty, My friend had people contacting her with dogs that looked similar trying to pass them off as her dog...as if she would not know her own dog. And also she got a lot of e mails from people trying to give her their own dogs they wanted to get rid of because they "felt bad" or her. Not to mention the emails she got with people telling her she should have been more careful. It was very unpleasant for her. 
They were not stolen from my yard, the latch was broken and they escaped. I did file a report about the damage to the gate and fence but the police were not interested in my missing dogs. They told me to contact animal control.
My inlaws do not visit often and if they do its brief. We just put Luna and Cujo in their crates upstairs in my room. I have posted about this before. My in laws are very strange and stuffy people. We have 5 children and when we got our first dog Rosa his mom had bloody heart attack about it. Freaking out saying that we hd 5 kids to look after and we should not have a dog on top of that. It was not a nice lecture. So when we got Willy, we never told them about him but one day his aunt stopped by unannounced and saw Willy and told them, and they again went NUTS about the fact that we now had 2 dogs when in their opinions we should have none. So there was no way in heck we were going to mention Luna and Cujo.

Sherri, are you maybe suggesting that I don't want to find them since I did not post it on Kijiji? I am a bit confused by what you mean?
Leanne lives a few blocks away from me yes, but she does not go out very much, not even to walk the kids back and forth to school anymore. She obviously did not see the flyers I put up.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> Kitty, My friend had people contacting her with dogs that looked similar trying to pass them off as her dog...as if she would not know her own dog. And also she got a lot of e mails from people trying to give her their own dogs they wanted to get rid of because they "felt bad" or her. Not to mention the emails she got with people telling her she should have been more careful. It was very unpleasant for her.
> They were not stolen from my yard, the latch was broken and they escaped. I did file a report about the damage to the gate and fence but the police were not interested in my missing dogs. They told me to contact animal control.
> My inlaws do not visit often and if they do its brief. We just put Luna and Cujo in their crates upstairs in my room. I have posted about this before. My in laws are very strange and stuffy people. We have 5 children and when we got our first dog Rosa his mom had bloody heart attack about it. Freaking out saying that we hd 5 kids to look after and we should not have a dog on top of that. It was not a nice lecture. So when we got Willy, we never told them about him but one day his aunt stopped by unannounced and saw Willy and told them, and they again went NUTS about the fact that we now had 2 dogs when in their opinions we should have none. So there was no way in heck we were going to mention Luna and Cujo.
> 
> ...


I understand but the reality is those poor dogs are missing, and so what if you get a few nutbar emails.. gosh I get those on a good day selling kid stuff on Kijiji ha ha ha.
It's unfortunate your inlaws are so weird about the dogs, we have a rule in our house, OUR HOUSE OUR RULES. My husbands family would never dare tell him what to do anyhow, he'd tell them right where to go ha ha :lol: maybe your hubby needs to tell them to stuff it 

I cannot speak for Sherri but I don't think she was implying anything, I was chatting with her earlier about it and she genuinely feels sad for you  and just wants to help.
However what a good idea! put Sherri's contact info on the dog posters so if your inlaws see them they won't know they are your dogs! I can imagine though having 4 dogs on top of 5 kids must be crazy hectic! you've got more ovaries than me lady.. :lol:

Do you breed as well?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

No I'm just saying you should post them on Kijiji with pictures not every single person in your neighbourhood could possibly know ur dogs and by now they may not even be in your neighbourhood anymore. I simply would not just give up I was offering you to use my name and number as a way to find them without your inlaws finding out because I know how devestated I would be if my dogs were missing and I had limits on finding them

Not everyone finds a dog and turns it into the shelter someone may pick them up and keep them thinkin they are strays


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry Sherri, I guess I am feeling a bit sensitive about it right now. My nerves are frayed :-(
If you would be willing to do that, that would be great


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope that posting on that site will find someone that has at least seen them and knows where they went so you can get them back.
Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can send me some pictures of them and the area they were last seen so I can get an ad up and any other information


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sherri I have PM'ed you


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sherri, I also bumped up pcs of my crew for you. They are the most recents pics of them. You should find it in the pics section. Its called "pcs of my crew finally "


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok thanks!!! I'll post an ad tomorrow I'm at work now until 11pm


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Sherri 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay!!! hope they get found


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ad is up officially keep praying everyone!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Still in my thoughts, and prayers daily. xxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Update: I have had 0 replies at all noone pestering or being rude whatsoever 

Wish this was posted weeks ago  still holding out hope


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Sherri where is it posted?. I was not able to find it?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

She has it on Kijiji.
Missing chihuahuas - Hamilton Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so sad for you. Your nerves must be shot. Much love xx (and I'm glad I don't have your in laws! They sound like a nightmare!) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Kitty, thank you, I couldn't find it.
Rolo n Buttons, my nerves are completely shot. Hardest is the constant checking web sites and shelters in the area and expanded to further away. Each shelter visit is like a kick in the gut.
Sherri....anything yet?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

0 responses good
Or bad


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

:-(
We won't give up


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm
Scared someone found them and kept them hell I probably would and they even could have looked for a couple weeks to find the owner but found nothing posted then stopped looking who knows! The weathers been so bad too with that horrible rain storm last week ugh makes me
Sad hopefully they are in a home tho and not outside


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

With this weather I hope that they have not been out in it too :-(


----------

